# Proud to be British !!



## Chester2000 (Mar 28, 2007)

8 doctors, 3 Bombs.....NO DEATHS

Harold Shipman, one doctor, one syringe, 300 Dead

Makes you almost proud to be British !!


----------



## Molehall (Jan 8, 2003)

Chester2000 said:


> 8 doctors, 3 Bombs.....NO DEATHS
> 
> Harold Shipman, one doctor, one syringe, 300 Dead
> 
> Makes you almost proud to be British !!


Actually the incompetence is even worse than you portray, as one of the Glasgow lot's about to snuff it!

Shortly the joke'll read,

8 doctors, 3 Bombs.....ONE OWN GOAL

Harold Shipman, one doctor, one syringe, 300 Dead

Makes you almost proud to be British!!!

PS I have it on good authourity that there are no virgins available so paradise won't be quite as expected.


----------



## tommyt (Nov 14, 2003)

A doctor kills 300 people and people find it funny :?:


----------



## Molehall (Jan 8, 2003)

Of course it's not funny and in poor taste, but whenever there's a tragedy, the jokes follow.

Remember the NASA jokes about Challenger and so on.

Human beings make jokes to lighten the burden of horrid events.

Luckily there were no casualties (I don't count the guy who got burnt) in the recent bombing attempts so that part of the joke is pretty harmless (unless/until the doctors manage to make a successful bomb). Shipman's murders are probably still fresh to anyone who was directly affected and hence the "joke" has the capacity to irritate or worse those people whose relatives were killed by Shipman.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

tommyt said:


> A doctor kills 300 people and people find it funny :?:


What are you doing in the Joke Room if you've got no fucking sense of humour? :?


----------



## Molehall (Jan 8, 2003)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tommyt (Nov 14, 2003)

TT2BMW said:


> tommyt said:
> 
> 
> > A doctor kills 300 people and people find it funny :?:
> ...


I find the murder of 300 elderly patients very funny indeed. Hilarious in fact.


----------



## Molehall (Jan 8, 2003)

Shipman's last meal was a curry. When asked afterwards if he enjoyed it, he replied that it was OK but he could've murdered a nan.


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

They are going to make a film about Harold Shipman starring Robert De Niro. Title: The Old Dear Hunter.


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

Harold Shipman's suicide note has been found. It reads - "I can't go on. I've run out of patience."


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

The prison warden where Shipman was 'staying' commented that he will be sorely missed, especially by the prison boxing club. He said: "He had a lethal jab".


----------

